# Orange Lake Country Club



## dmarcin (Jul 13, 2008)

We have exchanged through DAE for Orange Lake Country Club for the 10th of October 2008. Can any one tell me the best unit to request and into which area?
There will be 4 adults checking into a 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 14, 2008)

*orange lake*

Hi, we loved the North Village area when we stayed and had a spacious 2BR overlooking one of the golf courses...


----------



## ECDII (Jul 14, 2008)

We've stayed in the West Village ... and had a great view of the fireworks at Disney World and also of the golf course ... Very nice, spacious two bedroom unit was very comfortable for two couples ...


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2008)

With the West Village renovation pretty much complete, all the units should be pretty nice.  Some are farther from everything than others, but that will always be an issue with a large resort.

As for which units are best, it depends on what you like.  You also might not have much choice - RCI is designating the different villages on confirmations now, and OLCC might insist on puting you in the village your exchange came from.  Since it is not an RCI exchange, you are most likely to be in the exact unit that was traded, unless it is not available.  Dial-an-exchange should be able to tell you the unit number.  The lowest numbers are in West Village, then North Village, East Village, and finally River Island.

Just to contrast, River Island are the newest units, but they are in 10-story buildings surrounding the River Island pool complex.  While I'm sure it's nice, I'm also sure it will be a busy area, with kids running around, another unit above or below you, or most likely both.  Unless you're on a low floor, you'll be waiting for the elevators...  West Village is the older units, mostly Golf Villas, spread around the Golf Courses.  They were recently renovated to like-new condition, but were designed (25 years ago) with smaller bathrooms, so only so much could be done with the remodel.  But most of these are in clusters of 4 units, with 2 parking spaces in front of each unit.  I would prefer these over River Island, while some would prefer River Island.  Either way, you have access to all the amenities in each area.


----------



## stratusnj75 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would think since you got it thru an independent, you are stuck in the West Village since it should be an individual depositing their unit rather than OLCC bulk depositing as they seem to do in RCI.

Devin


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2008)

Orange Lake doesn't bulk deposit!  All units are individually deeded fixed weeks.

When I deposit a week to RCI, it is always the same week - my week, and my unit.  The contract between RCI and Orange Lake allows for RCI to assign a "generic" room type on your confirmation, but it is actually backed up by a specific unit.  If someone exchanges into my unit, it cannot be given back, even if RCI has other similar deposits.

RCI and Orange Lake have chosen make a distinction between the villages, and from 2009 and on, the deposits will be earmarked not only for the unit size, but for the village as well.

The unit that was deposited to DAE could be from any of the Orange Lake villages, and that would determine where an exchanger is placed.  Orange Lake may or may not have made arrangements with DAE (most likely not), on how they will treat DAE exchangers.  dmarcin may be treated as a guest of the original owner (in which case, he may benefit from owner rates for golf, mini-golf and other activities), or may be treated as an exchanger.  If treated like an exchanger, he might not be assigned to the unit deposited.  

The first step would be to contact DAE and ask them how they handle the exchange with the resort - does the resort actually consider it an exchange, or do they consider DAE to simply be an agent for the individual owner who is allowing someone else to use the unit?  That answer will likely tell you whether it is worth contacting Orange Lake or not.


----------



## dmarcin (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. We just returned and had a very nice time at Orange Lake. We were placed in the Tennis Villas which were very nice and looked to be recently updated. Resort was huge but with their shuttle very accessiable. We could see the fireworks from the Magic Kingdom but just barely. We were on the 4th floor of a 6th floor building. 
One thing we did notice was that they were a little taken back by a DAE exchanger. I just smiled and enjoyed the money I saved by using DAE instead of RCI. Also the 1 in 3 rule may not include DAE exchangers.


----------



## silentg (Oct 26, 2008)

I am not familiar with DAE? How does it work and how do you get to exchange this way? I own a week at  Orange Lake and have never hear of this. Thanks! TerryC


----------



## dmarcin (Oct 28, 2008)

Terry, There is a DAE link on this BBS. I have used these folks for Years with a 40% saving over RCI and a lot nicer to deal with. These are like RCI and II were 25 years ago.


----------



## Haggis (Oct 29, 2008)

*OLCC Owner Exchange*

Related question as it seems that TUGgers here are knowledgeable. 

We've visited OLCC in an exchange before (just after River Country opened) and had a terrific time; stayed in the North Village. 

We're now considering ownership there and the unit we are looking at is a fixed week.  We own several other properties (Island One & Mystic), and in those groups, the management company has been very flexible about exchanging our week without going through II; Island One charges a small  fee for the exchange, but it has been very easy to do.  

Can anyone tell me their experience with fixed weeks at OLCC exchanging to different weeks?  From the threads that I've read, it sounds like they play hard-ball with your week & your unit if you are an owner.  

Cheers,
Haggis


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 29, 2008)

I have owned there since the early 90's.  I've never had a problem exchanging back into the resort for the week or area I want.  I return "home" to OL several times per year.


----------



## Haggis (Oct 29, 2008)

*OLCC Exchange*

Thanks Vickie.  

When you say Exchange - was that through RCI or direct with OLCC? 

Allan


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 1, 2008)

until a few years ago RCI was the ONLY way an owner could exchange back into OL for a different week, Allan.


----------



## Peter J (Nov 19, 2008)

*Direct exchanges through OLCC?*

Hi all. Just catching up here after a while away.

I'm not sure that Haggis's question was fully answered, so can I put what I think Haggis was trying to say slightly differently :- does anyone know if it is possible for an owner to exchange a fixed week at OLCC for a different week at OLCC, direct with OLCC? No Global Access, no RCI - just swap a week for another week, perhaps for a fee. I can't see this being something that OLCC would necessarily publicise, but they might do it?

Pete


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 20, 2008)

Peter J said:


> Hi all. Just catching up here after a while away.
> 
> I'm not sure that Haggis's question was fully answered, so can I put what I think Haggis was trying to say slightly differently :- does anyone know if it is possible for an owner to exchange a fixed week at OLCC for a different week at OLCC, direct with OLCC? No Global Access, no RCI - just swap a week for another week, perhaps for a fee. I can't see this being something that OLCC would necessarily publicise, but they might do it?
> 
> Pete



Directly through OLCC is through Global Access as it was set up to be the internal exchange system but you must join Global Access to take advantage of it.  The only other way to do an exchange is through an external exchange company.  There are other ways such as owner-to-owner exchanges but they may be hard to setup.


----------



## slabeaume (Nov 21, 2008)

We had to use RCI and pay the exchange fee.  But they do supposedly give you internal exchange advantage---not sure what that means.  Maybe a renovated unit?  We did an "internal" RCI exchange and got a great unit.  We also did a 4000 point flexchange through Worldmark and got a unit that must be on the list to be upgraded next---it was in really poor shape!


----------

